# Flight Nurse and the Medic



## MedicPrincess (Sep 5, 2006)

A flight nurse and a paramedic are having a discussion one day. The flight nurse says, " Ya know I think sex is 90% mental and 10 % physical work. The paramedic says " I think you are wrong , sex is 90 % physical work and 10 % mental. The EMT walks up and says, " what's up". 

They say hey EMT, glad you are here you can solve a debate, The medic says I think sex is 10% mental and 90% work. The nurse says I think it's 90% mental and 10% work. 

The EMT says " your'e both wrong". They reply" Both wrong?". The EMT says "yeah, because if there was ANY work involved, you guys would make me do it!"

_OH GOD!! Help Me!! Im Dieing!! My Side.....it Hurts!!!!     _


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 5, 2006)

Now that's funny...I don't care who you are.


----------



## c-spine (Sep 5, 2006)

lmao!! I like that one!


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 5, 2006)

Hahaha that's awesome!


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 5, 2006)

Sex? What? Yes?

Hahaha, that was great. I put it on my Myspace page, hope you don't mind!


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Oct 29, 2006)

That's great!!! Absolutely great! And it couldn't be more true. Leads one to wonder however...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 29, 2006)

That's pretty darn good!


----------



## firescapes (Nov 14, 2006)

*humor*

Gotta say I likethat one....humor is great one of the best tools we have at our disposal...keep it up gals and guys....


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 14, 2006)

How did I miss this before?  This is great!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Nov 15, 2006)

That's pretty funny...and true in most places as far as making the EMT do the work.


----------



## Medic4U (Nov 15, 2006)

Now that was funny...true and funny!!!


----------



## Ignacio_emt_vn (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL funny and factual! hahah


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually, they'd make the EMT do all of the work, and then tell him that he did it wrong.


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 3, 2007)

*Now thats funny*


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 3, 2007)

I think I hear my medic calling me!!


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 8, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I think I hear my medic calling me!!



Have fun!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 8, 2007)

But Mom, I don't want be the stretcher fetcher for the 200th time in a row!
WHAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## scorpiolcp (Jan 9, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> But Mom, I don't want be the stretcher fetcher for the 200th time in a row!
> WHAAAAAAA!!!!



As my instructor told me.... when asked to do something, the answer will always be, "Yes, I will be glad to do that..."


----------

